# 3M Precision Ultra Flexible sandpaper



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Needed some sandpaper, so i swung by home depot. Been doing a lot of contour sanding with a soft block (rubber eraser), and flexing regular sandpaper like that tears through it pretty quick. On a lark, i decided to try some of the stuff in the title, its pretty much a silicon sheet with abrasive grit by the feel of it

It is awesome!

No issues tearing or shedding grit at the folds, its really fantastic stuff. Works great for tight contours or small sanding blocks. Or both. Little more expensive than the 'regular' stuff, but not by much and totally worth it!


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I'll have to try some of that stuff!


----------

